# Fast accurate mortise and tenons



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Here is a method for cutting mortise slots and also tenons.








It's a little more builder friendly and hardware is easier to come by. And yes there is a plan.








Watch the videos they are in real time with no edits so you get an idea of just how fast these joints can be cut.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJZe8e1BsX0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Accuracy is a real plus with these shop built models.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjpQr0XP3Co&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Al B Thayer


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*no narration... ?*

No one understands what you are doing, what the features are, so you need to explain as you go. If I didn't know who you were, I would have stopped part way through. 

Constructive criticism here. :yes:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Is that you in your shop, and did you build the jig? How much are the plans?

Nice piece,

Dale in Indy


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

What are you doing in the second video?


----------



## WillemJM (Aug 18, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> No one understands what you are doing, what the features are, so you need to explain as you go. If I didn't know who you were, I would have stopped part way through.
> 
> Constructive criticism here. :yes:


C'mon Bill, that is a slot mortiser, using a router, with X,Y,Z adjustment and clamping fixtures.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

hwebb99 said:


> What are you doing in the second video?


Raising and lowering the cut .001 to .002 with zero slop. 

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> No one understands what you are doing, what the features are, so you need to explain as you go. If I didn't know who you were, I would have stopped part way through.
> 
> Constructive criticism here. :yes:


Well stay tuned for more Vids. Not going to spill my guts here. As of late the home crowd has been a little poopy. 

Al


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*playing Devil's Advocate...*



WillemJM said:


> C'mon Bill, that is a slot mortiser, using a router, with X,Y,Z adjustment and clamping fixtures.


I know it is, but it still needs narration. If the plan is to sell "plans" then it should be as informative and complete and "professional" as possible...
Just My Opinion.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> I know it is, but it still needs narration. If the plan is to sell "plans" then it should be as informative and complete and "professional" as possible...
> Just My Opinion.


Only have these vids so far. It's like only having one upside down tape measure. You go with what you have. I'll have a RightSide video soon.

I'd love to tell you how I get zero slop but that tid bit comes with the plan.

Al


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Im just disappointed I didnt get a glimpse of your ugly mug. Does a picture come with the plans?




































 <---- that means JOKE.


Nice looking set up Al.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Chamfer said:


> Im just disappointed I didnt get a glimpse of your ugly mug. Does a picture come with the plans?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Relax and rest assured. I'm a very handsome man. Just ask the one lady who made a believer out of me. Mom.

Plans. I'm not actually allowed to say. Forum rules. Aside from hanging out here I spend a lot of time on eBay. But not for a couple of days.  

Thanks
Al






































 <---- that means JOKE.


Nice looking set up Al.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Just another short clip on set up ease. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkecHDVldxA&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Another angle of the table clamps. You can use about any set up with the heavy duty t slots. 









This is how it's raised and lowered. Settings don't need a lock to keep them in place. The setting stays put where it's set.









Al B Thayer


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is one really nice set up, do you have bearings on the slides or is it just sliding on the track? 

Al the way I understand it, you can have a link to you plans if it is in your signature. I will see what I can find out about that.

I looked and I see some members have links in their signature so I don't see why you can't.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

Nice Jig. I will have to study on it.


----------



## stoneda70 (Oct 14, 2013)

I see how the slots are cut but curious about the tenons. I like it.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

stoneda70 said:


> I see how the slots are cut but curious about the tenons. I like it.


Thanks for saying so. To cut a tenon you set the bit to the top side and make the cut. Then flip it over and cut the second side.

The best way to make mortise and tenon with this machine is to use a loose tenon. They can still be through tenon and wedge tenon. 

The toughest cut on the joint is the mortise and this will make everyone a pleasure to cut. They will all come out perfect.














When your making 6 dining chairs the task can be overwhelming. These went quite fast and without the machine I would have never attempted it. 

The machine in the picture is the first model I built. It was too complicated for a lot of guys. This one is much simpler to build.

Al


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Just finished a new improved video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7_HLdAvViE&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Al


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Al B Thayer said:


> Just finished a new improved video.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b7_HLdAvViE&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Al


Hey Al...tried to watch but the video was set to private.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

abetrman said:


> Hey Al...tried to watch but the video was set to private.


Well I guess I messed that up. I did some poking around and think I have it public but I'm new to the YouTube stuff.

Al


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

NOT yet. dummy, Lol. But DON'T ask me, I'm DUMMER...

Dale in Indy


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

Nice setup Al,

It looks like you went through a large pile of timbers with all of those mortise slots.

Anybody interested in quick mortises without building a machine should look into the solution I took (the Festool Domino Joiner - I have both the DF500 and 700).

I know the home built is a "whole lot" cheaper to build but, with my limited shop space I can put the Domino out of the way in a small plastic container.

Jack


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

jacko9 said:


> Nice setup Al,
> 
> It looks like you went through a large pile of timbers with all of those mortise slots.
> 
> ...


Your kind of limited to the bit size and oh my the co$t. I guess the bit size would also be limited on the depth too. And then there's the fact that you have to buy Fe$tool bits.

The problem I have with Fe$tool is the price has other costs associated with the tools that have nothing to do with what your buying. (high taxes, manufacturing costs, VAT....) Sure it's a good tool but your paying for expenses that have nothing to do with the tool. If they had a cheap tool line it would still cost more than good tools like Porter Cable, Bosch and DeWalt. So they have to make a good tool because they can't compete on any another level. Same reasons Timberland boots cost more in Germany than in the States. Most if not all European countries have this problem. 

Currently Europe is my second largest buyer of my "plans". They skip all the BS their countries impose just by "sending away". Using eBayUK extends the coverage clear to Australia. Today I added the 11 country to the list.

Now is there anything else you would like to discuss about my "showcased" project. 

Al


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

jacko9 said:


> Nice setup Al,
> 
> It looks like you went through a large pile of timbers with all of those mortise slots.
> 
> ...


Comment removed to keep arguments down _Moderator_


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

OnealWoodworking said:


> Comment removed to keep arguments down



Two thumbs up...


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

abetrman said:


> Hey Al...tried to watch but the video was set to private.


Video is viewable now.

Thanks to everyone for the kind remarks. 

Al


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for the video update..

One thought/suggestion would be to put a direct link to your product in the notes below in your video.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

NO, NO, NO, we DON'T need more ads, PEROID.

Nothing personal, just don't need more ads.

Dale in Indy


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*easy there Dale*



smithbrother said:


> NO, NO, NO, we DON'T need more ads, PEROID.
> 
> Nothing personal, just don't need more ads.
> 
> Dale in Indy


First off, you would only see a link IF you watched the YouTube video.

Second, a member can put a link to a website in there signature at the bottom of their posts. Many folks here do that. It would not be an "ad" as such, just a link within their post.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

abetrman said:


> Thanks for the video update..
> 
> One thought/suggestion would be to put a direct link to your product in the notes below in your video.


Great idea! 

Thanks

Al


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

Al B Thayer said:


> Great idea!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Al


No problem. Thanks for sharing your ideas.


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

A stronger miter.

You can strengthen most joints like this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuyRxbqFjdg

Al


----------

